

Show HN: Stumbleupon for Inspiration - sw007

My mate and I recently built a new website that aims to present quotes and videos in a cool, visual way. Imagine BrainyQuote but visually more compelling.<p>We've just added a feature - stumble. Users can now stumble their way through inspiration. Simply click this link - http://getinspired365.com/stumble and press the right and left arrow keys. If you feel like you are in need of a bit of motivation it is a great way to spend 5 minutes. If there is a particular topic that interests you, then click a tag and you can stumble through inspiration just for that tag.<p>thanks!
======
wallawe
I like the idea! My friend and I had a similar idea at one point that we quit
working on, but it was a bit more motivation oriented:

<http://stonecoldhustler.com/>

------
sw007
clicky - <http://getinspired365.com/stumble>

------
shadowrunner
I like the idea, and the design is fantastic, but I question whether the
quotes you chose are thought provoking (and maybe even preachy to some) rather
than inspirational.

~~~
sw007
Thanks for the feedback. We normally go for a topic (event, person etc) on a
particular day - a topic that has relevance to that day. I then select
appropriate quotes for that topic and the quotes are determined by which ones
are most popular on GoodReads. Will review them though, thanks.

